# Solved: Blank DVD TEST Program?



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

Any programs out there that can test a blank DVD before it's burned to see if it's good? Thanks, B-72


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

There are two good ones, Nero CD-DVD Speed and DVD Identifier (both freeware).

Here's some good info on media http://www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know that they test the DVD, they just identify the media. I don't know how you "test" a blank without burning it.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Some burning apps, I think Nero is one, Sonic another, have an option called "burn proof", this will test right before a burn but not to just test 2 or 3 discs in a row.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

If the manufacturer is identified as CMC Mag, you know it's not good!


----------

